# 2000 Altima Ignition key



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Does my key have like some computer chip in it? Theres no way to tell. Its just a black cover thing and it has a blue square on the top corner. Its a 2000 altima gxe


----------



## 2fast4U (Jun 18, 2003)

The blue thing is the computer chip. You can take that chip out, but then you won't be able to start your car.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah it costs a grip to get new keys made and programmed.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Is there anyway to program them yourself?

I have heard of people doing that on there ford vehicles and such.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

^^Nope.


----------

